# Was haltet Ihr von Schenker Notebooks?



## El-Pucki (21. Juli 2011)

Sind die zu empfehlen oder lieber doch nicht, ich finde es da sehr gut dass man selber Konfigurieren kann was bei den Massenmarkt Notebooks von Asus oder Acer ja leider nicht möglich ist.


----------



## der_knoben (21. Juli 2011)

Nen Kumpel hat sich da einen bestellt und er ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Chris965BE (22. Juli 2011)

Also grundsätzlich verkaufen die eigentlich auch nur Massenware. Nur halt im kleineren Rahmen. Die Barebones da gibs auch bei Deviltech und co. Kumpel von mir hat so ein weit verbreitetes Barebone und ist damit zufrieden. Guck ma bei Deviltech. Dort sind die gleichen Geräte meist etwas günstiger. Ich würd mir da auch nen rechner kaufen. Nur sit grad bei mir ma gar kein Bedarf für sowas.


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Juli 2011)

Deviltech sieht auch ganz gut aus aber auch dort komme ich nicht unter 1200€


----------



## angelicanus (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe mir gerade ein Notebook von Schenker bestellt gehabt, das jetzt seit gut einem Monat in Betrieb ist.
Bis auf eine leicht erhöhte Temperatur bei meinem Notebook (XMG A501) kann ich eigentlich nicht meckern.
Ich kann das Teil nur weiterempfehlen, besonderes Schmankerl ist das HD+ non glare Display.


----------



## El-Pucki (22. Juli 2011)

Was ist so besonders an dem Display?


----------



## cami (22. Juli 2011)

angelicanus schrieb:


> Ich kann das Teil nur weiterempfehlen, besonderes Schmankerl ist das HD+* non glare* Display.


 
Ich denke, dass wird es sein


----------



## angelicanus (23. Juli 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Was ist so besonders an dem Display?


 Es gibt recht wenige Notebooks die mit matten Dispalys ausgeliefert werden, und das war für mich unteranderem ein Kaufargument.
Im Gegensatz zu einem Glare Dispaly ist es kein Problem in hellen oder Beleuchteten Räumen zu arbeiten /spielen. Keine nervigen Reflexionen, ein verstellen des Displaywinkels ist auch nicht mehr nötig. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Display echt spitze und bietet obendrein noch einen exelenten Schwarzwert.
Hier mal der Test von Notebookcheck:Test Schenker XMG A501 Notebook (Clevo W150HRM) - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------

